# Walley and the Vacuum



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I finally got a video of my crazy little Wally. He always does this little show when I run the vacuum and I never have the camera. He started yesterday doing this up on the ceiling fan. I cut off the vacuum and went to get the camera. When I got back, he had flown down to his cage. So I started the vacuum again and here he went. He's such silly bird.......... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuxP7LGd_Zs


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW FUNNY!!

Looks like he's doing an "air shower!"


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Maybe he thinks he's the Red Baron and he's imagining doing strafing runs. I do it all the time.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, really cute! You know, he does look like he's bathing.

Did you tell him that most of what you have to vacuum is from him? Dean is so messy we have to vacuum every day.

BTW, when you did the wolf whistle, I heard a little voice down the hall from me answer you back.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm quite amuzed and amazed at cute little Wally, but also quite AMAZED at the fact that you find time to run the vacuum.  


LOL Pidgey!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> I'm quite amuzed and amazed at cute little Wally, but also quite AMAZED at the fact that you find time to run the vacuum.
> 
> 
> LOL Pidgey!


LOL.......that's funny.......it's actually the little vacuum and I run it round his cage cause of the mess he makes, just like Maggie said. Everett usually runs the big vacuum all over the house. I come in from the loft and he's washing clothes. I come in from the loft and he's running the vacuum. I come in from the loft and he's mopping floors. If it wasn't for Everett my house would be a disaster, I'm sure. He does draw the line at cleaning toilets.......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, really cute! You know, he does look like he's bathing.
> 
> Did you tell him that most of what you have to vacuum is from him? Dean is so messy we have to vacuum every day.
> 
> BTW, when you did the wolf whistle, I heard a little voice down the hall from me answer you back.


Thing is...when Walley "takes a bath" his extent of bathing is walking around in the water for about 5 minutes, MAYBE, and then he's done. I can only think of one time that he actually looked like he was going to take a real bath. If I try to dribble water on him, he jumps out.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Walley's quite the character Renee.  
Thanks for sharing the video.  

Cindy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Renee what a cutie he is, goofy too  Mine just barks at me repeatedly and now he taught Boo Boo my other new baby cockatiel to bark at me too  They are sure a joy to have around. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> LOL.......that's funny.......it's actually the little vacuum and I run it round his cage cause of the mess he makes, just like Maggie said.*Everett usually runs the big vacuum all over the house. I come in from the loft and he's washing clothes. I come in from the loft and he's running the vacuum. I come in from the loft and he's mopping floors. If it wasn't for Everett my house would be a disaster, I'm sure. He does draw the line at cleaning toilets.......*




Hi Renee,

Lucky YOU.... can I borrow him?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> [/B]
> 
> Hi Renee,
> 
> Lucky YOU.... can I borrow him?


Sure, but you got to feed him.............


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is so cute and funny 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Reti said:


> He is so cute and funny
> 
> Reti


*WHO??? * Wally or Everett???


----------

